# New electric motors for EV's



## Tesla (Jun 27, 2008)

They're supposed to be pretty amazing, you can check them out here -> http://www.apexdrivelabs.com/index.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Pretty nice looking motor and design. Clean Perm Mag motor. However the application for that car is shown as direct drive and you'd need a slip diff when you go into a turn. With some of the electric RC cars for flat road racing they have a slip diff ring with multiple bearings between two plates so when you go into a turn your inside wheel goes slower and your outside wheel goes faster for a proper turn. That idea could be adapted to a large format and could work with this set up. 

Nice application.













Tesla said:


> They're supposed to be pretty amazing, you can check them out here -> http://www.apexdrivelabs.com/index.html


----------



## Electric_Rav (Aug 11, 2008)

I wonder how much they are. I'll shoot them an email on Monday unless somebody knows.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Do we have anyone here that is near portland that could pay them a visit?

I don't want to burst anyones bubble, but they are not showing a whole lot on the website. I'm already getting suspicious, but I tend to just think that way I guess.


----------



## DC Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Pretty nice looking motor and design. Clean Perm Mag motor. However the application for that car is shown as direct drive and you'd need a slip diff when you go into a turn. With some of the electric RC cars for flat road racing they have a slip diff ring with multiple bearings between two plates so when you go into a turn your inside wheel goes slower and your outside wheel goes faster for a proper turn. That idea could be adapted to a large format and could work with this set up.
> 
> Nice application.


Based on some of the pictures on their website (they are a 'pancake' design), I'd say this picture shows 2 motors, one driving each wheel - so no diff required.

Ah, yes, see section 2 of this press release http://www.apexdrivelabs.com/pdf/Apex_Motor_Offers_Superior_Torque_Density.pdf, where is says:

"The specifications of a motor created for the NEV application are shown in Table 1. This particular NEV uses two motors in place of the mechanical differential to provide traction while allowing the tires to spin at different speed, enabling the vehicle to navigate turns and un-even terrain. "

I wonder what controller they use?


----------

